

Ask HN: Why are lots of startups using the .io domain? - Nick5a1

It seems lots of recent startups are using the .io domain. What are the reasons behind this? It must be more than just domain availability, as there are lots of domain extensions to choose from with lots more availability that .com and .net.
======
edwinyzh
I _guess_ ,

1 - It implies IT tech related, IO = input/output, as pointed out by otoburb;

2 - Domain name availability, as pointed out by yolesaber;

 __3 - Google named its developer conference 'Google IO', just a guess.

~~~
wilfra
This is the correct answer.

------
otoburb
Appeals to the HN audience obsession with technology, due to the similarity
and oblique reference to input/output (i/o).

------
yolesaber
Domain name availability.

~~~
Mitchella
Agreed. Domain name availability is very hard sometimes. For others it might
just make sense. Example: if I created a webapp and for some reason wanted to
call it Sendio, sendio.com is taken but I can always get send.io and run my
app from there with a cool url

------
irunbackwards
I'm not sure, but the only one that makes sense so far is filepicker.io

~~~
drstewart
firehose.io

